# Is it best to arrange interviews for our next visit?



## wirralfamily (Jul 27, 2013)

Good Evening all,

We have booked everything now to do another visit in May. I was wondering what peoples thoughts/opinions are on, on making interviews/meetings with recruitment agencies whilst we are over?

What other suggestions would people suggest to do whilst over in order to aide moving over?

Thanks

Wirralfamily


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

I would try and get interviews lined up for when you come over. That's what we did, just write a covering letter with resume stating you are coming to Canada on such date and would like to arrange an interview with them if possible.

Have you applied for PR or will you be hoping for job offer/ LMO?


----------



## wirralfamily (Jul 27, 2013)

No we haven't applied for PR as of yet. We are attending Canada Live in September as previously stated we are self confessed 'in over our heads'.

I just wondered if making meetings and arrangements for whilst we are visiting may help build relationships so hopefully making obtaining a job may be more likely.


----------

